# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Gopher snake care and info.

## Bitis_Gabonica

The Gopher snake (Pituophis Catenifer) is a member of the Colubridae family. They are a sub-species of the Bull and Pine snakes. Gopher snake are native to the western United States and has the widest range of any other snake in western US. They can be found throughout all four deserts of the southwestern US and up to 8,000 feet. They can reach lengths of 6-8'. Wild caught specimens may have nasty attitudes and may be bitey, but captive bred Gophers, with regular handling, are a bit skittish with great personalities.
Housing Gopher snakes is fairly simple. If you prefer racks, a medium/large rubbermaid shoebox can comfortably house an adult Gopher. If you prefer tanks, I house my 4 1/2 foot Gopher in a 10g. This gives him room to coil in his hidebox on one side of the tank, his water dish is on the other side. Neonates can be housed in rubbermaid shoeboxes as well.
Substrate is pretty much the same as other Colubrids. Avoid pine and cedar, excess dust is toxic to snakes. Aspen is best recommended and newspaper also works well.
Temperatures are easy to attain as well. Their basking area should be around 88 degress F. and the cool area should be 73-82 degrees. Heat pad should be provided.
Feeding is also fairly easy, sometimes it is difficult to get adults to feed. But after about the second or third time of offering food, they should eat. Neonate gophers should be fed a pinky twice a week. Sub-adults, a fuzzy or hopper once to twice a week. Adult should be fed a large mouse/rat once every 14 days.
This is a basic care sheet for Gopher snakes. They are a great, easy to care for snake to own. Thanks for reading!! Share

----------


## wilomn

Ten Gal, too small.

Feeding too little not often enough.

Needs some polish.

Have you ever kept one?

----------


## Bitis_Gabonica

Read my sig.

----------


## Bitis_Gabonica

Adults should feed on a large rat or mouse every 5-7 days.

----------


## wilomn

> Adults should feed on a large rat or mouse every 5-7 days.





> Adult should be fed a large mouse/rat once every 14 days.


Perhaps you can see my confusion.

----------


## Skiploder

> If you prefer racks, _a medium/large rubbermaid shoebox can comfortably house an adult Gopher_.





> They can reach lengths of 6-8'.


Come again?

----------


## Bitis_Gabonica

Yup. I have no clue what I was thinking when I first typed this on a different forum as far as feeding goes.

----------


## wilomn

Also, unless several decades of keeping are wrong, pine is ok. Same for kings.

----------


## Bitis_Gabonica

> Also, unless several decades of keeping are wrong, pine is ok. Same for kings.


Really?? I have always read and have been told that it is toxic due to excess dust.

----------


## Skiploder

> Really?? I have always read and have been told that it is toxic due to excess dust.


Dust isn't the claimed health issue - phenols are.

Back in the good old days, before there were internet forums and caresheets, many of us old farts kept their snakes on pine.

I had quite a few old snakes that lived long, productive and apparently healthy lives on pine.

All these young turks keeping snakes (in some cases for many months!) have repeatedly informed me that I don't know what the hell I'm talking about.

So I have come to the conclusion that I was obviously the exception to the rule - after all, all these people citing what they've *heard* or what they've *read* can't be wrong.  Can they?

----------


## echange

thank you.
im thinking of getting a gopher snake and this has helped me.  :Smile:

----------


## davidyun

im guessing its u eugene

----------


## grits

> Also, unless several decades of keeping are wrong, pine is ok. Same for kings.


Thats what we use too sometimes. I always thought it was ceader (SP) shavings that were toxic to reptiles because of the oil that is in it.

----------

